# Static route not getting added



## neeru (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi,

I am installing FreeBSD 8.3. And have added static route to /etc/rc.conf. In spite of running `/etc/rc.d/netif` or rebooting the system, the static route does not show up in `netstat -rn` and hence I reach any system on that network.

I have checked the syntax, that is as per the manual


```
route_static="route_pri"
route_pri="-net 192.168.64.0/20   192.168.63.254"
```
I can reach 192.168.63.254, but this route is not getting added.

Thank you,

neeru


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2013)

netif doesn't set the routes, /etc/rc.d/routing does.

And it's 
	
	



```
static_routes="pri"
```


```
static_routes="name1 name2"
route_name1="....."
route_name2="....."
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2013)

Where did you get the "route_static" and "route_pri" settings?  Because that is not the way that is shown in rc.conf(5), which mentions static_routes and defaultrouter.


----------

